# All I Want For Christmas Is A Rainbow...Christmas Testers!



## cutieq

After 3 losses this week before 5 weeks this year, I'm praying for a BFP and Christmas miracle this year. Anyone else testing on or around Dec. 25th and hoping for a rainbow?

Testers

mm14
SpringOrchid
robo123
Mrsgoodhart
tcinks
coucou11
NDH
SarahA
cutieq
babyfeva​


----------



## coucou11

Hi Cutie! Hope you are feeling good these days! I ended up losing my baby, it stopped growing around 7-8 weeks and I had a d&c last Friday at 11 weeks. So I am recovering from that. Probably won't be trying this cycle but I will be in January. Here's to a beautiful Christmas rainbow for you!!!


----------



## cutieq

coucou11 said:


> Hi Cutie! Hope you are feeling good these days! I ended up losing my baby, it stopped growing around 7-8 weeks and I had a d&c last Friday at 11 weeks. So I am recovering from that. Probably won't be trying this cycle but I will be in January. Here's to a beautiful Christmas rainbow for you!!!

coucou11 :hugs: I was so happy to see that you commented but this isn't the news I wanted to see. So sorry for your loss and thanks for the baby dust!! Good luck to you in your next cycle.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Yes! I had a MMC October 23 at 10 weeks (babe stopped growing at 6) and D&C on Halloween. I waited very impatiently for my cycle to return- how funny, after I prayed to stop bleeding already after the D&C to just want to bleed again- and am happy to say I'm now on CD2 and if all goes well should be testing a couple-few days before Christmas. I'd REALLY like to give DH a BFP wrapped up in a box!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

PS, freakin' love your profile pic :winkwink:


----------



## NDH

I'm not sure what my cycle will do if I'll ovulate/in time for a Christmas bfp even, but would love it if I did. I'm only 10 days post mmc (natural mc the day I found out bub had stopped growing 4 weeks before) and I still have hcg in my system so idk if ill ovulate not.


----------



## mm14

Long time lurker but first time poster here, hope it's okay to join you ladies :flower:

OH and I have been ttc #1 since our miscarriage in March and it would be a perfect end to a difficult year if we got a bfp just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Welcome mm14 :) glad you're with us.....a rainbow baby would be the best! FX for all of us.


----------



## SarahA

Can I join you ladies for the wait? M/C end of September, second "proper" cycle since. I should O around December 7th and I'll know one way or the other a few days before Christmas. 

Good luck :)


----------



## coucou11

cutieq said:


> coucou11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cutie! Hope you are feeling good these days! I ended up losing my baby, it stopped growing around 7-8 weeks and I had a d&c last Friday at 11 weeks. So I am recovering from that. Probably won't be trying this cycle but I will be in January. Here's to a beautiful Christmas rainbow for you!!!
> 
> coucou11 :hugs: I was so happy to see that you commented but this isn't the news I wanted to see. So sorry for your loss and thanks for the baby dust!! Good luck to you in your next cycle.Click to expand...

Thank you Cutie, good luck this cycle!!! Hopefully I'll be back into it soon enough :)


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies! I have no idea if it will be possible for me, but I'm still hoping! :) I *think* I got AF a few days ago (could still be leftover mc bleeding, but feels like AF) . If so, hoping to ovulate in the next week or so and get my bfp by Christmas!! :)


----------



## SpringOrchid

Hello everyone, I'd very much like a christmas bfp too please ;-) 

This is my first cycle TTC after losing my first pregnancy at 12 weeks in august due to a Partial molar. Had a D&C and due to the molar follow-up, we weren't allowed to try again until recently when I was given the all clear. 

I'm excited to try again but am trying my absolute hardest to be more relaxed about it than I was the first time around. 

Cycles have been wonky but I'm currently CD27 (cycles used to be around 35 days). Have no clue when/if I ovulated.

Happy to join you all!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

SpringOrchid said:


> Hello everyone, I'd very much like a christmas bfp too please ;-)
> 
> This is my first cycle TTC after losing my first pregnancy at 12 weeks in august due to a Partial molar. Had a D&C and due to the molar follow-up, we weren't allowed to try again until recently when I was given the all clear.
> 
> I'm excited to try again but am trying my absolute hardest to be more relaxed about it than I was the first time around.
> 
> Cycles have been wonky but I'm currently CD27 (cycles used to be around 35 days). Have no clue when/if I ovulated.
> 
> Happy to join you all!

I feel like it's so hard to relax after a loss, though. Like....I feel like I am way more obsessed with getting pregnant than I was before, but even when it happens I'm going to be a basketcase, kwim??


----------



## SpringOrchid

I don't know, I think I was desperate enough to get pregnant the first time that I've kind of worn myself out with it all! After the molar I spent so much time worrying about my hcg levels dropping so I wouldn't need chemo that now I'm really happy to be in this place. 

I'm certain I'll have huge paranoia when/if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again but what helps me is that I did absolutely everything right last time and I STILL lost my baby! This taught me that if the baby is going to die or survive, it will do so and there's very little I can do about it either way.

I'm sure after a few more months of trying though I'll get a little less rational! I want a baby so badly.


----------



## robo123

After 3 early losses this year too I would love a Xmas bfp x


----------



## mm14

SpringOrchid said:


> I don't know, I think I was desperate enough to get pregnant the first time that I've kind of worn myself out with it all! After the molar I spent so much time worrying about my hcg levels dropping so I wouldn't need chemo that now I'm really happy to be in this place.
> 
> I'm certain I'll have huge paranoia when/if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again but what helps me is that I did absolutely everything right last time and I STILL lost my baby! This taught me that if the baby is going to die or survive, it will do so and there's very little I can do about it either way.
> 
> I'm sure after a few more months of trying though I'll get a little less rational! I want a baby so badly.

It must have been awful to have the prospect of chemo while you were going through all that. I have my fingers firmly crossed for you (and all of us) for that Christmas BFP!


----------



## SpringOrchid

Thanks mm14. The chance of needing chemo was only small but it niggled at me until I finished follow-up so definitely very grateful now.

What I'm not grateful for is my stupid period which arrived tonight. Boooo! No Xmas BFP for me. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mm14

Boo! Sorry to hear you are out for this month, SpringOrchid. Fingers crossed for a :bfp: in the New Year.

Well, I was due to ov around December 6th but got a positive OPK on Dec 2nd (and 3d, and today!?!) so me and the OH have been getting busy ;) I have been temping again this month so hopefully I will see some evidence of ovulation in the next couple of days.

I hope you all are doing okay x


----------



## cutieq

I'm going to spend some time catching up. In the meantime, I updated the front page with names. Helps me keep up with things. FX for us all!


----------



## robo123

I think I ovulated yesterday I had awful cramps and positive opk Thursday night and Friday morning. Fingers crossed. I am going to try hold off testing until 17th Dec so I will be 10/11 dpo


----------



## mm14

robo123 said:


> I think I ovulated yesterday I had awful cramps and positive opk Thursday night and Friday morning. Fingers crossed. I am going to try hold off testing until 17th Dec so I will be 10/11 dpo

I have my fingers crossed for you! I will try to be good this cycle and not take tests too early so will be joining you testing on Dec 17th (12dpo).

Thanks for updating the front page cutieq :flower:


----------



## cutieq

My cycles have been fluctuating a bit so I'm gonna be more of a Chrismas faint line maybe/NYE tester lol


----------



## robo123

I hope we all get our bfp's it would be a fab Xmas present. I'm hoping I can hold off testing mm14, I always think oooh I'm just see about 8dpo xx


----------



## robo123

Fingers crossed cutieq it would be a great reason not to drink on NYE xx


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, hope I can join. I had a MMC in April then a natural MC in June. We are TTC for #2 and hoping for a BFP on Christmas day! Wishing everyone all the best!


----------



## SarahA

I hope you ladies are making more progress than I am. My chart is a mess this month. FF thinks I ovulated on CD15, but I'm not convinced. I've been sick off and on, temps have been weird. So frustrating!


----------



## robo123

According to FF I am 3 dpo today. 7 more days until I test x


----------



## robo123

5 dpo and feel out. I have had cramps since ovulation and its too early to be implantation. But hey ho.... decided I will test Saturday 8 dpo xx


----------



## cutieq

Can't wait for your tests!!!


----------



## robo123

I can't help myself haha, i know it will be BFN but I have to check right xx


----------



## PinkPokaDots

I miscarried two weeks ago at 5 weeks. We are trying already, and I test on 21 Dec. praying we all get our rainbows!!


----------



## cutieq

I've been a horrible moderator. Hello new ladies! I will update the front soon. I'm still waiting to o but it looks like I will be testing on Christmas after all. I got my flashing smiley today and an almost positive OPK. I have already thought of how I want to tell DH. The crazy things I do in my head. I'm so convinced we have some BFPs in this thread! How are you ladies holding up? Any plans to get you through the wait?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Still waiting to O here. I've thoroughly enjoyeed peeing on stuff the last few days though! Last cycle (the one we conceived our angel) I got my positive OPK CD 16....third test that day, and the first two were close to but not quite positive. I'm CD 13 at the moment (still negative) and so will probably test twice a day tomorrow and go on and do three a day until I get a positive OPK. Maybe I just have a slight problem, lol. 
Date day with hubby tomorrow starting with a couples' massage at 11:15 followed by a nap and dinner out....looking so forward to it. I'm sure we'll throw in some good old fashioned down-n-dirty too ;) it IS the fertile window, after all!
We both work Sunday and Monday but I'll just have to make it happen if I get the + OPK on CD 16 like last time. 
FX for all of us!


----------



## SarahA

I O'd two days earlier than I expected, so I'm 7DPO today. My LP is only 10 days (unless my extensive and expensive vitamin regimen did some good), so I should know either way by the 16th. I know I'm setting myself up for disappointment, but I've been a little more excited this time than in previous cycles. It feels different. I hope it's not just wishful thinking...

Hope everyone else is holding up!


----------



## cutieq

FX Sarah and MrsG! The best spirit to have is a positive one. 

MrsG, your date day sounds wonderful.

I think this wait is less painful because I'm so distracted by Christmas and waiting for that.


----------



## babyfeva

Got a positive on opk Dec 10 &11 then neg on the 12. I had a temp of 97.8 on the 10th then 97.7 on the 11th then 98.2 on the 12th. Did I ovulate on the 12th or 13th? I'm so confused. Lol


----------



## robo123

I am away but tested, I'm 8dpo and bfn &#55357;&#56872;


----------



## mm14

Well, I caved and tested yesterday, which could have been either 8 or 10dpo (bbt temp issues have made my chart all funny) with an early response test and it was a bfn :( 

I know I'm not out until af shows and I still hope to get a :bfp: this month (I found a 'Happy Christmas from The Bump' card the other day and bought it as I thought it would be a great way to tell my OH :) ) but I have a strange calm feeling of acceptance that it isn't going to be our month...again.

How are the rest of you ladies feeling?


----------



## robo123

Mm14 I'm the same 9dpo feel out but ok about it tested this morning bfn boo xx


----------



## cutieq

Sorry for the bfns lady. Still early though!

I just ovulated so I've got a bit of a wait before I can test :( bd schedule was good so I feel like I have a fair chance.


----------



## robo123

I thought I did ok at the sexy time this Month even did temps, we shall see. Good luck cutieq xx


----------



## NDH

I have a line. Its 9 or 10 dpo and as I haven't had af after my mc im not going to get my hopes up in case its residual hcg uness it gets darker but I had a barely there shadow on Wednesday last time I checked and its darker than that. A week ago my hcg was 25 so its hard to imagine residual hcg still being high enough to pick up an obvious line.
Will update next time I poas.


----------



## robo123

Ooh post a pic


----------



## NDH

I can't upload pics as my data is heavily rationed to last the month :(


----------



## robo123

Ah damn love looking at test pics good luck hun n hope this is your bfp


----------



## SarahA

TMI ALERT!!! 

I'm 9 DPO, and my LP is always 10 days, so AF shouldn't come until Tuesday at the earliest. But today, I had what looked like EWCM streaked with a little bit of blood. A few hours later, CM was creamy and slightly pinkish. I've never been convinced that the implantation bleed is a real thing, but now my hopes are up. Could it be?! I NEVER spot before AF... 

I'll test in a couple of days.


----------



## cutieq

ooh good luck ladies!!


----------



## robo123

Ughhh bfn again 10dpo... Any updates ladies? Sarah hope this is implantation for you x


----------



## NDH

A friend uploaded my test in my journal if you want to see it. I don't plan on testing again until tomorrow.
(direct link to the post with the pic)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-two-girls-grace-god-182.html#post34465197


----------



## robo123

Ndh deffo bfp x


----------



## cutieq

Congrats on the BFP. I'm seeing lots on here lately.

Just waiting, waiting for me.


----------



## robo123

So I decided not to test today xxx how are you all xx


----------



## cutieq

Snooze fest for me. Just a whole lot of waiting.


----------



## Dill

Count me in! I'll be testing around New Year's, I think! Chances are pretty slim of it happening (though I got a big, bold positive OPK) this month since my body is still being a little weird post-MC/D&C, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck, ladies!!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Officially TWWing now! Sex Thursday, Friday, Saturday- then + OPK both Sunday and Monday though we didn't have the chance to have sex. 
Early Tuesday morning I had huge massive globs of EWCM- and it was pink tinged. I've never had ovulation bleeding before, but supposedly it's a sign of high fertility?? We did do it yesterday morning after the bloody EWCM, and then again today. 
I feel pretty good about our chances for the month, I think we had a decent amount of sex, timing was good, and I had a lot of good fertile CM. We used preseed also, because why not. 
So then...TWW. No symptoms yet but I'm going to do my best to just be distracted by work and Christmas preparations and do as little symptom spotting as possible. I guess I could always obsess over when to test- I wanted a legit Christmas morning BFP- I'll be 10DPO then. My first pregnancy, I found out after my period was due, and the last one I got a BFN at 10DPO and a BFP the next day. My period is due Saturday the 27th. Thoughts?


----------



## Bug222

Hey Cutie! I hadn't seen this thread... AF is due for me anytime between the 22nd to 25th


----------



## robo123

Ugh bfn 13dpo I'm out ladies here's hoping January brings me some luck x how's everyone doing x


----------



## cutieq

Hi bug.

I hope AF doesn't show for you robo!

Guess everyone holding up? I'm just waiting waiting and trying not to symptom spot.


----------



## robo123

I can't help myself but symptom spot now I just want af so I can move on xxx


----------



## LoolaXx

Hey ladies .. Hope you don't mind me joining :) 

AF is actually due Christmas day for me (yeah, I know .. How horrible!!) so I'm planning on testing Monday or Tuesday at 9/10dpo if I can wait that long which I probably won't be able to :haha:


----------



## NDH

Well I had a chemical :(


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

So sorry NDH :(


----------



## cutieq

Whoooo we've got some new tests coming up. Exciting! I'm going to try very hard not to cave and test early. AF due on Christmas is just cruel. I don't blame you for testing early!

Robo are you testing again? 

NDH, I've been there. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## robo123

Ndh so sorry, bfn for me this morn but temp is up.... strange xx


----------



## robo123

Well the witch has arrived xx


----------



## LoolaXx

I mysteriously had a second line (extremely faint but there!) the other day at 6dpo... I know, what the ... 

And it hasn't been there since. I've held all my other tests since then up to it, and it is THERE, a second line in the right place so I don't know what's going on. I'm now worried did I conceive but losing it which is why I'm now getting bfn's. Confused.com :cry: :nope:
& sorry robo. I'll probably be next xx


----------



## cutieq

Sorry about AF robo. Stupid witch.

Loola, 6dpo is really early for a line. Even 8dpo is. I wouldn't worry myself with the thought of a loss. It will do nothing but drive you nuts. I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## LoolaXx

Well exactly. I don't know what possessed me to even test at 6dpo.. but there was without a doubt a line there which came up the same time as the other one! So strange.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

No AF yet...I'm a day late, but still negative tests and sick with a bad cold


----------



## Dill

I miscalculated, and AF is due 30th-31st. I am 6dpo, I think, and am having pms symptoms right on time. But I cramped a smidge this morning and one big painful one tonight, and I'm up with acid reflux, which never happens. My first and only heartburn happened when i was pregnant. And I don't typically cramp except when AF is starting. But it's too early for implantation! Mixed signals are killing me, but I suspect this isn't my month. Trying to be cautiously optimistic! I don't want to write it off this soon, but don't want to be disappointed when I test. Ugh.


----------



## cutieq

Faint BFP for me this morning.


----------



## robo123

That's fab congrats cutieq x


----------



## LoolaXx

Congratulations hun!!


----------



## NDH

Ooh what an exciting Christmas present! Loads of sticky dust to you


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Suuuuuuper faint BFP on a dollar tree cheapie! My son got me up around 7:20, and I peed- left it sitting there over an hour so this could be an evap I suppose but I'm cautiously optimistic! Will hold for a few hours and try again! and tomorrow!
but I mean even my husband saw it. only after I held up a unused test, and inverted it....but he saw it too!

**edit** 4 hour hold was a definite BFP!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Faint BFP for me this morning!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

congrats pinkpokadots!!! what a great day :)


----------



## cutieq

Awesome ladies. Merry Christmas!


----------



## NDH

Congrats to you all!


----------



## Dill

Congrats!!!

Did an eeeeaaarly test today (8dpo) and bfn. I'll try again Saturday!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats ladies and best of luck Dill!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Good luck Dill! FX!


----------



## cutieq

Hang in there dill! MrsG, you test tomorrow? How are you feeling?


----------



## PinkPokaDots

My test this afternoon! I wasn't planning on testing again until tomorrow, but my new cheapies came in the mail so I thought what the heck!! I took it at 4 pm on only a 30 min hold, and my urine was super diluted because I've been drinking a lot of water. But my line looks awesome!!! So excited &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 6


----------



## alikat27

Congrats PinkPokaDots! That's a great line! What a fantastic Christmas present! :)


----------



## Dill

Definitely a nice line, pinkpokadots! :D


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

cutieq said:


> Hang in there dill! MrsG, you test tomorrow? How are you feeling?

Nervous! Tested early, enjoyed that BFP for a few minutes and I think I'll basically be testing everyday for the next 36 weeks. Lol


----------



## Dill

Did my 10dpo test with fmu, bfn. Try again Monday. AF is due Weds.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Here is my test from this morning compared to my test 2 mornings ago, everything is doubling nicely!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutieq

Nice lines!!!!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Beautiful lines, pink!!


----------



## Dill

I couldn't wait until Monday because my symptoms are coming on stronger (maybe I'm just losing my mind). I thought something caught my eye. Not a real line, but something. I've got pics up in the pregnancy test forum!


----------



## Dill

Pretty sure I'm out, ladies. :( I'm somewhere around 13 DPO and it's just a bfn today. I'll keep testing until AF shows up a little later this week, but I'm writing it off until next cycle.


----------



## Dill

I may have spoken too soon! I'm going to test again with fmu tomorrow morning, but three impulse tests after work showed good lines even hubby saw! Not as easy to see in the pic because resizing reduces the image quality. Cautiously hopeful! I thought I saw a shadow on one of my fmu tests this morning... but these shocked me.
 



Attached Files:







20141230_182306.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cutieq

:wohoo: Dill!


----------



## Dill

Soo frustrated by the image quality problems, they were super clear in person! Hubby walked in and said, "I see two lines on all of these. Why? How many should there be?" :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

When will you test again?


----------



## babyfeva

Dill-I see the lines! That's how mine started!


----------



## jade0603

I have been ttc since my.missed misscarriage In may and tested this morning bfp!!! I am so happy the best Christmas present ever!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats jade!!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Jade!


----------



## jade0603

Thanks!! So happy!! There is hope for all those without their bfp yet don't quit!! I'm about 5 weeks  x


----------



## Dill

cutieq, I retested this morning -- 4 BFPs! 3 good lines on the Wondfos (stronger than last night's) and 1 faint line on an Answer. Emailed photos to a nurse, who said they showed strongly even on her phone, which doesn't show pinks well, and congratulated me!

I am a little worried, I have some faint tinting to my fluids this morning (TMI, sorry). Hoping this isn't a chemical. Nurse said the tinting is pretty normal while my body is building the cervical plug, and not to freak out. I have an appointment at the clinic on the 15th to get checked out and bloodwork done. The wait is going to seem like forever. I'm terrified.

Congratulations, Jade!!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats! Worry is normal. Glad your appointment is soon. Try not to stress and enjoy things :)


----------



## Dill

I'll try, but being so high-risk, I can't help but worry about it. Nausea hit yesterday, though, which was one of the reasons I did the after-work impulse test, and it's soooo much worse today. I couldn't even eat dinner last night, and this morning, I can barely hold down my ginger tea. Blehhhh. Fingers are crossed that I have many more months of this misery left, though. :)


----------



## PinkPokaDots

HCG is over 200 now, I got my 2-3 weeks on the clearblue weeks estimator tests this morning :happydance::cloud9::baby: going by my LMP I should be 5+2, but I ovulated/implanted late and I think I'm 4+5. Numbers are doubling awesomely!!


----------



## Dill

Glad to hear it, PinkPokaDots!

My spotting is slightly heavier and I had a smear of pink when I wiped earlier. But my headache, exhaustion, and nausea are just unbearable today. Not sure wtf my body is doing. With my history, I wish my clinic could at least order some labs for me sooner than 2 weeks from now! :(


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Congrats Dill & Jade! 

Understandable worry, Dill. Why will it take so long to get labs? that's gotta be a little frustrating.


----------



## Dill

They are backed up from the holidays, and apparently don't like to get involved with pregnancies under 8 weeks.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

That's a little ridiculous :-/


----------



## Dill

I stopped spotting for maybe 12 hours, now it's back again. It's still very light, but I did have to put on a liner. Still, my line is much, much darker with tonight's test than yesterday mornings'! It's reassuring.
 



Attached Files:







20150101_174236.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutieq

Glad that line is staying dark Dill!


----------



## babyfeva

Best of luck Dill. Hopefully you get some reassurance soon!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Glad you have nice line progression! that's always reassuring :)


----------



## Dill

Tested lighter today. Spotting is lightening up and stopping for 12 hours in a stretch. Mixed signals. Still no real blood. Preg symptoms are overwhelming today. Fmu and smu were very dilute, so I'm hoping that's why the tests were lighter...


----------

